# Fishing Near Nephi



## Magnamite

My family and friends are going to be camping in Nephi over the weekend and I am looking to take the kids fishing. 

Any advice on some good places where kids can catch a few fish in that area?

Let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gweedo

Mona and chicken creek are both nearby. I haven't fished either one in years so I can't really give you any tips for the kids. When fishing with my kids I use powerbait and a slip sinker to get it to the bottom. I then use a round, red and white bobber with a small sinker hooked to the bottom and a swivel on the top to use as a strike indicator on their poles. leave the swivel hook open and hang it from the line between two of the eyelets on their pole. Reel in the slack and let the bobber hang about 6". When the bobber jumps up have the kids pick up the pole, set the hook and reel in. My four year old was able to catch a dozen small fish at potters ponds all by herself this way. The bobber usually falls off when you get a good hit or set the hook. Occasionally it will stay on the line but rarely restricts them from reeling in. Good luck and hopefully the kids have a lot of fun.


----------



## Critter

For kids and fishing near Nephi it is Burston Ponds in Mona


----------



## RYsenTrout

There is a little community pond up Salt Creek Canyon Rd. (Nebo Loop Rd.) It is not very far from the main road that goes through Nephi Canyon. I have heard the pond is regularly stocked with rainbows. I fished the creek above the pond for about an hour and it was full of small browns. It was one small brown after another. It would be a fun little creek to teach a kid how to fish with spinners.


----------



## Al Hansen

Critter said:


> For kids and fishing near Nephi it is Burston Ponds in Mona


 +1;-)


----------



## LOAH

RYsen Trout is right about the little pond up the canyon. Drive to the turn for the Nebo Scenic Loop and turn up that road. The little pond will be on the right side within a minute. There's a good parking area and usually a ton of fish in there.

I've seen them act very skittish though and it might be harder to catch them.


----------



## Magnamite

Thank you all for the advice. We are going to try out the places you have mentioned. I will post some pics of our adventure and hopefully we catch a couple of fish.


----------



## Magnamite

We ended up taking a drive to Ephraim Canyon for our trip. We have been there many times before and the ride wasn't too bad for a place we were familiar with. 

We ended up catching about 25+ fish between our small group. My sister had never caught a fish and ended up with 10. My 5 year old hooked and landed 2 fish on his own. Couldn't be prouder. Also fished right next to the campground in a retention pond and caught a smaller brown. 

Overall it was a great time. Thanks for the responses and help.


----------



## hardman11

Fountain Green kids pond you throw anything in there you"ll catch something even a plain hook the river that runs into it comes from the hatchery. Just turn up the park road and go to the end of the road. Up by an log cabin house.


----------

